# Truck park at Dunquerk



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

Having changed over from P&O to Norfolkline the only slight bother is overnight parking at the port for early sailing. 

We have always used the car park at Calais. Has anyone used the big truck park at the Dunquerk port. It is just athought. 

Alternative strategy was to travel over on a late evening sailing and park at Marine Parade in Dover. 

We always stop there going. 

Thoughts ??


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Have seen motorhomes parked with the trucks. Sometimes the area is very crowded and I think it would probably be very noisy with trucks arriving and leaving all night. Plus you might end up parked by refrigerated lorries. People say a good place to park is just down the road at Bray Dunes but we have never stopped there. Someone on this site has previously published a map of this area and where to stop.


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Agree with Grouch in that the lorry park may be noisey. If I remember correctly someone on here mentioned that you can overnight outside the Norfolk Lines building, I think you have to follow the Sans Billets signs upon entering the terminal area.


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Look for Peejay's information on parking at Dunkerque he has the details and a map. There is parking on the sea front at Malo Les Bains about 20 minutes from the port.
Ian


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

As Brisey says; you can overnight outside the Norfolkline offices. If you miss the signs to this car park - not difficult to do- park by the roadside and ask at the ticket checking windows. 

G


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for info, 

Solentview:- would you have the Peejay Link. 

It looks a good sized carpark at the terminal but didn't want the Dover jobs worth conversation late at night. 

Bob


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

We have parked in the truck park just at the entrance next to the skip, it was not too bad for noise only the occasional new lorry entering the park, however it may be better to park ourside the reception building as their park seems to have plenty of spare space, when entering the port always try to keep to the right hand lane this should guide you into the reception parking, if you miss the turn you will end up at the booking in booths so go slow and if you miss the turn you can quickly turn round before the boths and have another go, the reception park is separated from the both parking by a fence so driving slowly it will be obvious if you miss its entrance


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

solentviews said:


> Look for Peejay's information on parking at Dunkerque he has the details and a map.


Is ** this ** it?

There's other useful info in ** PJ's Maps and Signs **

Gerald


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

or you can drive west to Graveslines / Port Saint Phillipe, nice spot
http://preview.tinyurl.com/wlktu

8)


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

brisey said:


> Agree with Grouch in that the lorry park may be noisey. If I remember correctly someone on here mentioned that you can overnight outside the Norfolk Lines building, I think you have to follow the Sans Billets signs upon entering the terminal area.


Brian,

We have spent the night in the car park outside the terminal building, you are/were well away from the trucks and the noise. You also have the use of the facilities in the terminal building. We have only parked out of season and often had the car park to ourselves.

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

We were parked overnight in the D terminal carpark back in June and the facilities were closed overnight.

Motorhomer


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi,
When we went via Norfolk line last year stayed at 
Malo les Bains...........Take junction 33 follow road to beach you will need to do a left turn one block before the beach as there is a one way system along the beach front. The unofficial aires is right on the beach and beside the east side of the canal.
Hope this helps
Judy


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi asgard,

Gerald has given you the correct link, its also in the campsite database >here<

Not the easiest of places to find, but if you've got sat nav, program it in for 'rue marcel sailly', the road next to the parking area and it should get you there.

pete


----------

